# Best Book in the world for Thyroid!!!!!!



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have Hx of normal Thyroid labs but a positive TPO noted by my Neuro who believes in more the just going by numbers on a peice of paper. I knew something was very wrong with me but my PCP kept telling my Tyroid is fine, he never ran a Thyroid panal just a TSH.
Symptoms came to a point where I really thoght I was going to dye.
My Neuru started me on Diseccated Thyroid and it has made a world of difference in 3-4 days! Please see mypost in the Harshimoto's group,there you will see some info from the book. The book is byDr. Mark Starr "Hypothyroid Type 2" the Epiedemic.
There are alot of undiagnosed people out there and the book explanes why, studies/research/ home/self testing/pics of people with the different kinds of thyroid problems/symptoms/enviromental toxins/getting the right treatment for you.
I did not know much about the Endo system and Thyroid horomes, only what they tought in Nursing school, which wasn't much! Until I read this book.
It explaines that there are 2 types of Hyp, how Hypo 2 does not get diagnosed and whypatients suffer because of this....I could go on!!!
This will truly change you out look on your situation with your Thyroid!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> I have Hx of normal Thyroid labs but a positive TPO noted by my Neuro who believes in more the just going by numbers on a peice of paper. I knew something was very wrong with me but my PCP kept telling my Tyroid is fine, he never ran a Thyroid panal just a TSH.
> Symptoms came to a point where I really thoght I was going to dye.
> My Neuru started me on Diseccated Thyroid and it has made a world of difference in 3-4 days! Please see mypost in the Harshimoto's group,there you will see some info from the book. The book is byDr. Mark Starr "Hypothyroid Type 2" the Epiedemic.
> There are alot of undiagnosed people out there and the book explanes why, studies/research/ home/self testing/pics of people with the different kinds of thyroid problems/symptoms/enviromental toxins/getting the right treatment for you.
> ...


Is it not amazing how fast one can feel better on dessicated? That should say something loud and clear; right? What are you on? And how much!

You sound great and for that I am happy!


----------



## LookinUp (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you for the recommendation on the book. I will be reading that one THIS WEEK. Bless you for sharing and I hope your improvement continues.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Andros, Why is it that the Desaccated works faster than the Synthroid? Is it that it is natural, water soluble, has T3 and T4 in it or all things listed together?
I am on a very low dose, .25 Nature Throid and will be titrating as needed by symptoms, how I feel, examination and Basal Temp.
The fog has mostly lifted, I do feel soooooo much better! I am feeling human again. I have lost some water wt-now 4-5 lbs. I am not swelling like I did and can get trough a whole round of Rock Band...LOL I hope we stopped the wt train! You have been there for me when I 1st came on here and have been so helpful and kept me calm!!!!! I was afraid that I would be treated like other Dr.s do but I should have known this Dr. is a Godsend, He had the wisdom to have me tested for Celiac and Hypo antibodies, both were positive and treated me from there.
My Neuro treats Hypo the way Dr. Star teats his patients, from a Nurse perspective, This is how Dr.s should be treating their patients!!!!! I have worked with so many Dr.s that only see numbers on a white sheet of paper and spends more time with the lab sheet than they do the patients!


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have coppied this from my other post to make it easier for you all!

My Neuro gave me a book by Dr. Mark Star called "Hypothyroidism Type 2". and I found it to be more useful than ony other Medical book I have read! Most people may be woundering, Type 2 Hypothirodism?, The book discusss how Dr.s only rely on Lab test and does not look at the whole clinical picture, About 1975 is when the TSH test came out to measure TSH but the Health professionasl were told this test was not reliable, the medical coummunity over looked these findings and then continued to be tought in med school this test was the Golden Standered. Before the lab test came out, Dr. were using the pt's Hx and Sx (history and symptoms) along with Basal Temps.
Your labs could be normal but you present with a substantial list of Sx and Basal temp could be 76.5 or lower, the Dr,s would Dx you with Hypo>Basal Temps are taken under the arm (Ax) for several days and given to your Dr. and that would also be how Dr.s would know where to titrate the med.
There are alot of mis/undiagnosed Hypos in the USA because Drs. are trained to only look at Lab test. Myxadema is prevalent here and its symptoms of swelling and thick skin that is caused by an abnormal level of Mucin inthe tissue and skin.(this could be why some people get stretch marks, the thick skin can not streatch easy) Also This may be the reason people who can not lose wt on Synthroid alone continues to gain wt, they need the T3 and T4 added, Desiccated Hormone has TSH,T3 and T4 and will reduse the swelling rather quickly. I was started on it monday and was astounded to already see the swelling had stopped (I used to feel my body and extremities blow up) and I urinated all the extra fluid out, lost 3-4 lbs in 3 days. My basal Temp 95.8-96.2 with normal TSH. I noted my TSH climbing up as the symptoms became wores and then my Doc found I was positive for TPO.
Type 2 hypo is a genetic matabolism problem and works at the cellular level, it is not due to a lack of Tyroid Horome but develops into a hypothyroid condition. Tyroid Hormones are responsible for our body metabolism, every Mitochondrail (energy factories)in every cell is dependent on the life giving thyroid horome. The principle way to help these Mitochondia regain their function is to stimulate their activity and numbers by taking Thyroid Horomes.That is why it is important to check your basal temp to see if you are hypo (with normal labs).
This book makes to much sence!! No wonder Dr.are confused when things are so simple! Dr. have to make things more complicated then they are: If a Thyroid test comes back normal Drs. start searching for other possible causes of the patients problem and, end up being treated for a 100 different things and not the obvious, thus the patient gets sicker and sicker ending up with MI, stroke, Alzheimers and other conditions.
I can not explane to well how all of this fits together. Please read the book, this will help people with and without positives labs, it can help to stabolize anyone!

Good luck to all and hope this might help someone....Thanks Andros!!!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> Hi Andros, Why is it that the Desaccated works faster than the Synthroid? Is it that it is natural, water soluble, has T3 and T4 in it or all things listed together?
> I am on a very low dose, .25 Nature Throid and will be titrating as needed by symptoms, how I feel, examination and Basal Temp.
> The fog has mostly lifted, I do feel soooooo much better! I am feeling human again. I have lost some water wt-now 4-5 lbs. I am not swelling like I did and can get trough a whole round of Rock Band...LOL I hope we stopped the wt train! You have been there for me when I 1st came on here and have been so helpful and kept me calm!!!!! I was afraid that I would be treated like other Dr.s do but I should have known this Dr. is a Godsend, He had the wisdom to have me tested for Celiac and Hypo antibodies, both were positive and treated me from there.
> My Neuro treats Hypo the way Dr. Star teats his patients, from a Nurse perspective, This is how Dr.s should be treating their patients!!!!! I have worked with so many Dr.s that only see numbers on a white sheet of paper and spends more time with the lab sheet than they do the patients!


Nature Throid is execellent and doc has started you on just the right amount. This guy/gal knows what he/she is doing.

What a miracle that you have found such a wonderful, knowledgable and caring doc!!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm glad you liked the Dr. Mark Starr book. Honestly, for me, I thought it was one of the oddest thyroid-related books I have read. But, I also think that whatever works for each person is great. I do not plan to follow Dr. Starr's recommendations. About the only thing that made sense to me from this book was the use of T3 along with T4. I also think it might be dangerous to be advocating thyroid hormones for those who do not have a thyroid condition.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Here is a link to Nature Thyroid; http://nature-throid.com/symptoms.asp

I was Diagnosed with Harshimoto's, positive for thyroid antibodies and an normal high TSH. This is day 4 on the med, each day is getting a little better for me, I can think better, I was so low from my previous level when I felt good per lab results over the past 3 years I thought I was going to die, alot of paient history, Lab results and family history went into this by my Dr. He got it right due to the drastic turn around so far.

Thanks sooo much Andros!, You are one of the few who knows what is realy going on in people with thyroid problems! I don't know where I would be right now W/O your encouragement!


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

HeidiBR said:


> I'm glad you liked the Dr. Mark Starr book. Honestly, for me, I thought it was one of the oddest thyroid-related books I have read. But, I also think that whatever works for each person is great. I do not plan to follow Dr. Starr's recommendations. About the only thing that made sense to me from this book was the use of T3 along with T4. I also think it might be dangerous to be advocating thyroid hormones for those who do not have a thyroid condition.


Please read a persons post and past before posting your last sentance. If you read about me you would have not made that statement.
It may have been an odd book to you because because is makes too much sence, I am not sure if you really read the book because it does not contain a lot of recomendations, just history, research, theray, biochemistry, and enviromental factors. You might need to read it again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> Here is a link to Nature Thyroid; http://nature-throid.com/symptoms.asp
> 
> I was Diagnosed with Harshimoto's, positive for thyroid antibodies and an normal high TSH. This is day 4 on the med, each day is getting a little better for me, I can think better, I was so low from my previous level when I felt good per lab results over the past 3 years I thought I was going to die, alot of paient history, Lab results and family history went into this by my Dr. He got it right due to the drastic turn around so far.
> 
> Thanks sooo much Andros!, You are one of the few who knows what is realy going on in people with thyroid problems! I don't know where I would be right now W/O your encouragement!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; thank you so much. It makes me feel good to be able to help someone else feel good. 'Nuff said!hugs1


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Mustang01 said:


> Please read a persons post and past before posting your last sentance. If you read about me you would have not made that statement.
> It may have been an odd book to you because because is makes too much sence, I am not sure if you really read the book because it does not contain a lot of recomendations, just history, research, theray, biochemistry, and enviromental factors. You might need to read it again.


I have read the book twice, actually. Once as a patient and another as a librarian who was considering adding the book to our public library collection. Ultimately, we chose to not add the book to the collection.

Please don't get me wrong: I am not saying that you are advocating that folks use thyroid hormones indiscriminately. However, Dr. Starr's premise is that modern-day thyroid tests don't work to find what he alone calls Type 2 Hypothyroidism. Since the tests don't work to find this hidden disease (which is the cells' inability to use T3), you treat based on symptoms alone, and you treat with mostly natural as synthetics won't help Type 2. Therefore, under the Type 2 premise, thyroid meds are being prescribed for people who have perfectly normal test results and being prescribed often on symptoms alone. And as we know, the symptoms of thyroid disease are often nebulous and often overlap with other diseases.

Thyroid treatment has made a huge difference in my life. I had a similar medical situation to yours. I am one of those people being treated who had thyroid levels in the low normal range (but positive antibodies), so I am not adverse to treating based on symptoms versus only lab work values. But, Starr's premise that there is a whole other disease called Type 2 needs to be backed up with research for me to find it credible.

I do think Dr. Starr might be on to something but right now, he is a lone wolf in the main steam medical community. I think either the guy is a total quack, or a medical genius. He indeed may be a genius, but as of right now has no research studies to back up his claims that Type 2 even exists. As such, I am sticking with more main steam. I am very cautious and not very experimental medically. I tend to shy away from any medical professional who makes claims on one side or the other. For example, there are thyroid advocacy groups that claim that all synthetic medications are evil and only natural is the way to go. I believe that each person's body has her own needs. For some, natural works, for other synthetic is the way to go. For one person a low carb diet is the ticket and for yet another, she can eat 75% carbs and still lose weight. - that is not to say that is the right approach for others.

If this book speaks to you, I am really glad that it helped answer your questions! I am also glad you are feeling better.

The books I found amazingly helpful when I was first diagnosed are:

The Cleveland Clinic Guide to Thyroid Disorders:
http://www.amazon.com/Cleveland-Clinic-Thyroid-Disorders-Guides/dp/1427799695/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279196011&sr=8-1

Thyroid Balance: Traditional and Alternative Methods for Treating Thyroid Disorders 
http://www.amazon.com/Thyroid-Balance-Traditional-Alternative-Disorders/dp/1580627773/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279196056&sr=1-1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> Hi Andros, Why is it that the Desaccated works faster than the Synthroid? Is it that it is natural, water soluble, has T3 and T4 in it or all things listed together?
> I am on a very low dose, .25 Nature Throid and will be titrating as needed by symptoms, how I feel, examination and Basal Temp.
> The fog has mostly lifted, I do feel soooooo much better! I am feeling human again. I have lost some water wt-now 4-5 lbs. I am not swelling like I did and can get trough a whole round of Rock Band...LOL I hope we stopped the wt train! You have been there for me when I 1st came on here and have been so helpful and kept me calm!!!!! I was afraid that I would be treated like other Dr.s do but I should have known this Dr. is a Godsend, He had the wisdom to have me tested for Celiac and Hypo antibodies, both were positive and treated me from there.
> My Neuro treats Hypo the way Dr. Star teats his patients, from a Nurse perspective, This is how Dr.s should be treating their patients!!!!! I have worked with so many Dr.s that only see numbers on a white sheet of paper and spends more time with the lab sheet than they do the patients!


It takes T4 about 8 weeks to build up in your system and then you have to depend on your liver and other bodily organs to convert the T4 to T3. T3 is your "active" hormone and fast acting. Most people feel the impact within hours. Especially if your body was starving for it and your Free T3 is in the basement.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Andros said:


> It takes T4 about 8 weeks to build up in your system and then you have to depend on your liver and other bodily organs to convert the T4 to T3. T3 is your "active" hormone and fast acting. Most people feel the impact within hours. Especially if your body was starving for it and your Free T3 is in the basement.


Hi Andros!
That make alot of since! Gee..I think about how I would be if I just kept listening to my GPs (switched because they were incompatent), He said "your TSH is in normal level,(was on high end and climbing) nothing is wrong with your thyroid", Boy, he didn't even do a thyroid panal for gods sake!
With all the symmptoms I had I knew something was going on with my body/ thyroid, they wouldn't send me to an Endo, GPs wait until things blow up and I was not going to wait until I grew to 200 lbs to find out!

Keep up the GOOD work my friend!.......I think you have earned another pair of angle wings!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> Hi Andros!
> That make alot of since! Gee..I think about how I would be if I just kept listening to my GPs (switched because they were incompatent), He said "your TSH is in normal level,(was on high end and climbing) nothing is wrong with your thyroid", Boy, he didn't even do a thyroid panal for gods sake!
> With all the symmptoms I had I knew something was going on with my body/ thyroid, they wouldn't send me to an Endo, GPs wait until things blow up and I was not going to wait until I grew to 200 lbs to find out!
> 
> Keep up the GOOD work my friend!.......I think you have earned another pair of angle wings!!!!!


Shucks!! Where would I be w/o angel's like you? You are the best and I am so so glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Andors, How were you Dx with Sjogren's syndrom? For a while I thought that was what I had due to symptoms of dry eyes, dry mouth (always have/had to drink H2O2 with food to moisten it) stomach pain and faigue..oh ya, and light sensativity with HA. If you don't mind me asking?

I notice that the Nature Thyroid made me sleepy so I switched it to bed time, is that ok to do or should it really be taken in the morning? How long is it until you body adjust to it?

What is you opinion on taking Salenium while taking the thyroid med? I read that it helps to fight off the antibodies and helps to convert the T3/T4?

Thank you so much Andros, I guess Angles flock together thenhugs1!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Heidi,

Something you wrote rings very true for me, too: "But, Starr's premise that there is a whole other disease called Type 2 needs to be backed up with research for me to find it credible."

Also, the thyroid books you listed are also among my favorites and deserve to be listed again:

The Cleveland Clinic Guide to Thyroid Disorders

Thyroid Balance: Traditional and Alternative Methods for Treating Thyroid Disorders

I agree in that there is no one size to fit all treatment approach. [If only...... LOL]

Lynn


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

HeidiBR said:


> I have read the book twice, actually. Once as a patient and another as a librarian who was considering adding the book to our public library collection. Ultimately, we chose to not add the book to the collection.
> 
> Please don't get me wrong: I am not saying that you are advocating that folks use thyroid hormones indiscriminately. However, Dr. Starr's premise is that modern-day thyroid tests don't work to find what he alone calls Type 2 Hypothyroidism. Since the tests don't work to find this hidden disease (which is the cells' inability to use T3), you treat based on symptoms alone, and you treat with mostly natural as synthetics won't help Type 2. Therefore, under the Type 2 premise, thyroid meds are being prescribed for people who have perfectly normal test results and being prescribed often on symptoms alone. And as we know, the symptoms of thyroid disease are often nebulous and often overlap with other diseases.
> 
> ...


The book if full of research from the 1800s to today, Dr Barnes, Dr. Jefferies did alot of research on this topic along with Dr. Zondek and a whole host of other Dr.s at different times, Dr. Starr is not alone on this subject. He was the one to help give it a "Name".
He does not base this only on temp, he also looks at the Adrenal system/defeiciency and female/male hormonal states, labs and other causes of thyorid disfunction. The list goes on on how much research went on. Everyone has their own opinions on what they want to hear and believe. I just feel concerend for people that only goes by a sheet of paper for answers and does not listen to their own body and doesn't question the way they are treated. They use the Pal system in the medical field as well as the political system to get noticed......usually things that work goes to the waste side due to big companies.....(wanting more money)


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

HeidiBR said:


> I have read the book twice, actually. Once as a patient and another as a librarian who was considering adding the book to our public library collection. Ultimately, we chose to not add the book to the collection.
> 
> Please don't get me wrong: I am not saying that you are advocating that folks use thyroid hormones indiscriminately. However, Dr. Starr's premise is that modern-day thyroid tests don't work to find what he alone calls Type 2 Hypothyroidism. Since the tests don't work to find this hidden disease (which is the cells' inability to use T3), you treat based on symptoms alone, and you treat with mostly natural as synthetics won't help Type 2. Therefore, under the Type 2 premise, thyroid meds are being prescribed for people who have perfectly normal test results and being prescribed often on symptoms alone. And as we know, the symptoms of thyroid disease are often nebulous and often overlap with other diseases.
> 
> ...


You said that you decided not to add it to the library you work for? Well...That is why our children are not being tought to be opened minded and given the oppertunity to research things to base their own opinions, you are dictating what we read and what our children read: like taking out TRUE HISTORY! Politically correct....
Anyway another reason the liberies are closing/failing. The internet has alot of information, way more then any library does. I have seen reports on national news that can back up what I say. This is the same crap that is going on in our childrens schools, it is down right disscusting!
Now I will get off my soap box...Thank you.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Mustang,

Libraries around the country in the US are on budgets. It stands to reason that they will order the best books of each category that serves the library population. Obviously they're choosing the best and most comprehensive works.

If you feel strongly that children aren't being given a chance to read everything in order to expand their views, then I'd suggest you order from Barnes and Noble online or in the bookstore and then donate the books to your local library.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> Andors, How were you Dx with Sjogren's syndrom? For a while I thought that was what I had due to symptoms of dry eyes, dry mouth (always have/had to drink H2O2 with food to moisten it) stomach pain and faigue..oh ya, and light sensativity with HA. If you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I notice that the Nature Thyroid made me sleepy so I switched it to bed time, is that ok to do or should it really be taken in the morning? How long is it until you body adjust to it?
> 
> ...


I do have positive ANA which is suggestive of a myriad of autoimmune conditions and at the time, the clinical evaluation pointed to Sjogren's. I just have dry everything. I did not have a salivary gland biopsy which I understand they do now. I did have the Schirmer test and of course that pointed to it as well.

I take Selenium faithfully for it's immune system "supporting" properties. I take 200 mcg. once a week. I took it every day for years and it can cause insulin resistance and a leaning towards diabetes so I cut back to once a week. You could also eat one Brazil nut per day.

And yes; it does encourage conversion of T4 to T3. Right you are!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Mustang01 said:


> You said that you decided not to add it to the library you work for? Well...That is why our children are not being tought to be opened minded and given the oppertunity to research things to base their own opinions, you are dictating what we read and what our children read: like taking out TRUE HISTORY! Politically correct....
> Anyway another reason the liberies are closing/failing. The internet has alot of information, way more then any library does. I have seen reports on national news that can back up what I say. This is the same crap that is going on in our childrens schools, it is down right disscusting!
> Now I will get off my soap box...Thank you.


I'm not sure what not adding this book to the library collection has to do with children being taught politically correct history.

The internet has more information than any library, for sure. And some of it is valuable. For sure. Some of it, though, is total garbage.I think we have all seen that first hand with the numerous hucksters who are peddling thyroid solutions to those who are hungry to feel better, or thyroid bulletin boards that only make unsuspecting users believe one type of thyroid treatment is for all.

We choose to not buy Dr. Starr's due to limited funds, and that we choose books based on not only popularity, but authority. We do have books in the collection that espouse alternative thyroid treatment, but ultimately chose to not add Dr. Starr's book because it consists of medical theory that is: 1) unsubstantiated by bulk of research and/or practice; 2) not mainstream, which coupled with #1, make it less of an authoratative source of the subject. Since funds for books are limited, we have chosen to limit purchases to specialists in their fields, at this time. Dr. Starr is also not a endocrinologist, but a pain specialist. For the same reason we chos not to buy he thyroid book whose name escapes me (something like "Why do I feel bad when my tests are normal?") because the doctor is a chiropractor and not an endocrinologist.

The book was also riddled with grammar and spelling errors that detract from the text. That was a personal pet peeve for me.

I would look forward to seeing some mainstream research based on Starr's theories. I am happy you are feeling better and that Starr speaks to you!


----------



## LookinUp (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow. I don't want to get into the whole debate on library choices.

Every theory has to start somewhere. There are PLENTY of docs successfully treating patients with serious and sometimes debilitating thyroid symptoms who benefit greatly from thyroid therapy. While this is not documented in loads of medical journals, this could be that these docs are very busy practicing medicine and listening to their patients' symptoms rather than relying on a test that does not seem to reflect the reality of the patients' conditions. Most are not funded for grants and research. Many are older doctors who remember what used to work and still does.

Being that Thyroid USP is prescribed and dispensed by licensed physicians, I think you don't need to take so much responsibility on your shoulders.

While conventional treatment and testing might be just the ticket for you, if you've not noticed, there are a whole host of us for whom the status quo just isn't cutting it.

So. I guess in the end, I'm glad you're not making decisions at my library.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Just for the record, my treatment is not 100% traditional; I am all for alternative treatment - I am all for whatever works for you. I am a subclinical hypothyroid patient who is lucky to have found an endo who combines traditional and alternative medical treatment. Lucky, lucky, lucky, I am.

As a librarian, we simply cannot buy all books on all subjects. It would be a fiscal and physical impossibility. We must chose carefully, using established collection development criteria. Starr's book didn't make it through the selection committee (of which I am only a member of 20) based on several criteria. Does that mean it is a "bad" book? Nope. It simply means we didn't buy it for multiple reasons as listed above.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

LookinUp said:


> Wow. I don't want to get into the whole debate on library choices.
> 
> Every theory has to start somewhere. There are PLENTY of docs successfully treating patients with serious and sometimes debilitating thyroid symptoms who benefit greatly from thyroid therapy. While this is not documented in loads of medical journals, this could be that these docs are very busy practicing medicine and listening to their patients' symptoms rather than relying on a test that does not seem to reflect the reality of the patients' conditions. Most are not funded for grants and research. Many are older doctors who remember what used to work and still does.
> 
> ...


 I fail to understand your point. What does making budget-conscious purchasing decisions at a library have to do with thyroid treatment?

Actually, every library should have a conscientious team of librarians who buy books on the basis of their credibility and popularity. As far as medically based books, I would hope that my library would choose books that would benefit the many patrons and not the few.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Can I just say that I am thrilled that people are so empassioned about books in the library? I am serious - not being snarky. Hooray for not feeling indifferent.

Medical books along with a few other subjects are books that are chosen very carefully. As Lynn notes, it is a balance of authority and popularity. Choosing books isn't easy, which is why we do it by committee - to make sure that the collection ends up balanced. Yet still credible.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

LookinUp said:


> Wow. I don't want to get into the whole debate on library choices.
> 
> Every theory has to start somewhere. There are PLENTY of docs successfully treating patients with serious and sometimes debilitating thyroid symptoms who benefit greatly from thyroid therapy. While this is not documented in loads of medical journals, this could be that these docs are very busy practicing medicine and listening to their patients' symptoms rather than relying on a test that does not seem to reflect the reality of the patients' conditions. Most are not funded for grants and research. Many are older doctors who remember what used to work and still does.
> 
> ...


Hi Lookinup!
Very well put! I am so glad to see that there are people who has a mind of their own! I am a Nurse and I am a Patient,I have found in the medical field that you have to be your own advocate and a person that listens to his/her own body! You have to be part of the decision making in your own medical care plan.
Part of the problem with the medical community is "making money". If a pharma co can not put a patent on something, they don't gain to make money so they will not produce it. If the patent runs out, becomes gerneric, they move a molecule in the chain on that med and can give the med a new name (same old drug, just new name) and charge a "Brand" name price. Ex: Lyrica-is just neurotin, only has 1 molecule moved so they can say it is a new drug and charge more.

I think I was saying, a way that one person can instill their beliefs, by not adding other peoples thoughts/content. There is going to be people out there that no matter what, they do and believe what other people tell them without thinking about it or doing their own research, and not formulating their own thoughts. They don't want us to know that there is anything else out there to believe in. They have a controll personality issue "this is how I want you to think" mantality. Scientist are alway formulating thoughts and trying to think "out of the box"......Sorry, I can go on about the Library thing...LOL


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

My thought for the day: I think I will have others believe what I want them to come to know as reality by only adding content I want them to have avalable to them to read....

Anyway, This is a very good book for thoes whom are "mainstream" and self advocates. It contains information for all to discuss with their Drs., Challange your Dr to think for themselves and question, is this the right Tx path for this pt? This book helps to explane to other Dr.s that sometimes Pts symptoms are not just psycho and can not be counted out for Thyroid problems when a Pt feels thyroid is the problem.
It also give good information on enviroment toxins that contribute to declining health/thyroid in this generation, past generations and future generations.

I have some detailed info from the book on my Thread in the harshimotos section, called: Lump in throat & ++Thyroid antibodies. Feel free to check it out and see what I have been going through and would still be going through if it wasn't for a thpught out of the "mainstream"


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, lookinup, HeidiBR, and CA-Lynn for the comments on this thread. I hope to be talking with you all in the near future. 
Have a great and Healthful day!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Mustang01 said:


> My thought for the day: I think I will have others believe what I want them to come to know as reality by only adding content I want them to have avalable to them to read....


Collection development is very, very complex. That is why we do it by committee. It helps keep the collection balanced, so that one person's personality does not color the collection with bias.

I (capital "I") did not choose to not add Starr's book to the library collection. I could care less what people read. If I did, and made value judgments on what people read, I wouldn't be a very good librarian.

20 individual thinkers nixed the book. For reasons I have cited above.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey!
I understand how things are but also want everyone to keep an open mind and to continue to research things for themselves. Heck, if I didn't I would not have found this thread..and I think you are the same.....LOL
I felt this board was a great place to get others opinions/perpective on my situation so I could discuss new things with my doc. This book is sooooo sopt on with is going on with me, and how I could not get throught to some Drs. how I felt and what I was feeling symptom wise. They just kept Txing every symptom as a seprate illness and could never put the puzzle together. I thought it was a good topic to discuss if anyone has ever really read it.
Andros was the one who 1st welcomed me here and gave me a sence of peace I needed to get to where I am right now. He never put anything down that helped me and for that I am so thankful for that. I bet he is Great with children!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I am not putting you down. But I do have a right to state my opinion on the book. And why I don't think it is is the cat's meow. I forgot to add in my previous posts some other reasons why the book wasn't chosen for the library - I thought I had posted this but I don't think I did. The book is self-published by Starr via a dentist who Starr treated and who is his partner in the publishing endeavor. It is full of photos of mxydemic patients from the early 1900's instead of more current photos. Starr admits in the forward that the photos were enhanced, even the "before" and "after" photos. If that isn't about making money in medicine, I don't know what is.

As I have said, I am glad that the book speaks to you and that it helps you. For me, it is all about what helps each of us get to where where we feel like we are in control of this disease, rather than the disease controlling us. Doctors understand (I think) very little about thyroid disease. Starr maybe truly be the Einstein of thyroid disorders and some day we'll look back and say, "Wow, he was ahead of his time."

I think it is excellent to have a spirited debate, especially about books!

FYI... here are the thyroid books for laypersons owned by the library system where I work. As you can see there are some recognized alternate-treatment books along with more traditional titles. List does not include medical texts - these are popular reading-type books.

The Cleveland Clinic guide to thyroid disorders / Mario Skugor with Jesse Bryant Miller [i.e. Wilder].

The thyroid solution : a revolutionary mind-body program for regaining your emotional and physical health / Ridha Arem.

Basic Health Publications user's guide to thyroid disorders : natural ways to keep your body from dragging you down / Kathleen Barnes ; Jack Challem, series editor.

Feeling fat, fuzzy, or frazzled? : a 3-step program to beat hormone havoc, restore thyroid, adrenal, and reproductive balance--feel better fast! / Richard Shames, Karilee Shames.

The Harvard Medical School guide to overcoming thyroid problems / Jeffrey R. Garber with Sandra Sardella White.

The complete thyroid book / Kenneth B. Ain, M. Sara Rosenthal.

The thyroid sourcebook for women / by M. Sara Rosenthal.

The thyroid diet : manage your metabolism for lasting weight loss / Mary J. Shomon.

Living well with Graves' disease and hyperthyroidism : what your doctor doesn't tell you ... that you need to know / Mary J. Shomon.

Living well with hypothyroidism : what your doctor doesn't tell you ... that you need to know / Mary J. Shomon.

What your doctor may not tell you about autoimmune disorders : the revolutionary drug-free treatments for thyroid disease, lupus, MS, IBD, chronic fatigue, rheumatoid arthritis, and other diseases / Stephen B. Edelson and Deborah Mitchell.

Thyroid cancer [electronic resource] : a comprehensive guide to clinical management / edited by Leonard Wartofsky ; foreword by Ernest L. Mazzaferri.

The thyroid sourcebook : everything you need to know / M. Sara Rosenthal.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Andros is a very wise and very helpful *woman* and I too am certain she is great with kids. No one's here to put anyone down and we've all "been there" so no one should have to worry about that. Besides, I hold the Super Nuke Easy-Ban Button and with a stroke they would be history if anyone made fun of someone else here.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the list, I read some of the lit by Mary Shomon and found it to be along the lines of Dr. Starr as diet goes and metabolism. I see the list mostly contains books by 2 people, M. Sara Rosenthal and Mary Shomon. People would be more inclined to pick thoes books due to seeing the name quit often, a psych thing. 
Most scientific papers are based on accecptance into their profession ( the foot in the door). The Medical community feeds one another-as I was saying before, I was Txed for each symptom as a seprate illness, this is so..I can pay for more office visits, pay for more meds that don't work, pay for more scans I don't need and putting more money in the pockets of big companies. Remember, I work as an RN at a Major Trauma Center like Duke in NC and I see this. I have seen theries that were not right and accepted into mainstream because of "who has more money". I have watched people/patients suffer because of big money. This saddenes me greatly!
I have watched the drug co come in and give the spill on their product/med. They in turn give incentives to "push" their med over others and if you are the other med guy, you get left behind because you can not afford to give the big incentives and then you are forgotten, just like a research paper, just like a book.
See, the drug Co's can not make money off of something that can not be patented or massed produced, so they do not produce it or market it. 
About 40 years ago, In the 1960's, Tx for Hypo took a turn for the worse as the dessicated thyroid lost favor after the big pharma Co began to inexpensively mass-produce T4 (Synthroid and market/mass produce it), T4 has little physcal activity by it self and has to be converted into T3 to be utalized by our cells, Cytomel is T3 and the pharma Co can mass produce this and the T4, Synthroid. This mass production does not say that this is right, so many people can not tolerate a synthetic version of thyroid and this book helps to explain the theroy. 
The book helps to explain things in terms that , as you say, "lay-people" can understand. By understanding the natural order of things in the body, I feel you can better stay on top of things thus being better at taking care of your self.
As a Nurse, I know not to rely on drug Co's to say what is best of me and for that matter a Dr.(I have actually seen a Dr. I worked for swayed by a pharma Co spill and not the best intrest of the pt)(sick). In June/July all the new grads come into the hospital, with all their ideas and then they are shot down and made to practice the "Mainstream" way or they will be "booted" out of the med community. Dr.s don't have to stay up 30-40 hours/day anymore, the only reason they are made to do it is because the one before him had to. You know, pass on the BS....Oh,by the way, you don't want to be hospitalized at that time of year either, the new grads only had book education and not human experiance. It is scarry to think how many times I had to stop one of them from killing someone with the wrong combo of meds/interactions. ..They always seemed to ask us Nurses what we would do, we'ed tell them and the next thing we see is an order for that. It's funny to have them ask us questions and commen sence questions.

Thanks for putting thoes out there, I am sure someone may find it helpful.
I don't think you are putting me down and I don't think it is the"cats me ow" either, But when I read something that makes since with all the medical teaching/learning I have done, I do become pationate about it. It is, I work in Health Care, I see what is going on, and it sickens me. I have been doing it for 20 years.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

nasdaqphil said:


> Andros is a very wise and very helpful *woman* and I too am certain she is great with kids. No one's here to put anyone down and we've all "been there" so no one should have to worry about that. Besides, I hold the Super Nuke Easy-Ban Button and with a stroke they would be history if anyone made fun of someone else here.


Cool!!!!
Hi! Thanks for letting me know that Andros is a woman, even though it would not make a differance to me because she is soo sweat!!!!!

I like to have a discussion about things, a person can only benifit from new info! It hurts me to see people on here stuck on every word a Dr. tells them, treats it as if it was Gold.
I like your Nuke Button...LOLhugs3


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

When it comes to information, for my medical needs I read mostly journal articles. I am interested in the science behind the disease, and want more than opinion and anecdotal evidence. Many of the books if not all of them rely on a doctor or advocate's opinion. It is interesting to read, but I wouldn't want to rely on it fully, either.

It is the same with this forum. Lots of great info. But do I make my medical decisions based on this forum? No. I take the information from here and discuss it with my doctor. Or research it further.

I like reading the journal articles because the researchers follow the scientific method. If it isn't good or valid research, it can't be replicated or it will be torn apart by the peer community.

Synthetic thyroid drugs are not the only "big pharma." The dessicated thyroid is also produced by a for-profit company - it's not like it is being given away by some altruistic non-profit. They are all in it for money; that is their business. It is why they exist.

I really hate that Synthroid is often made to sound like Satan. It works for many people. It works for me, so far. It allows a steady source of standardized T4 dosage in a once daily pill. For those for whom it works, it is a Godsend.

For some, dessicated thyroid or synthetic T3 works. I say: whatever works. I don't believe in any big conspiracies by the pharma companies. Some doctors are more current and educated than others and understand the complexities of meds. Does it make the drug companies evil? Nah.

It seems to me that the crux of all of this is T3. Dessicated has it. If you take Synthroid you are supposed to convert T4 to T3. Cytomel is often added to a synthetic T4 treatment to supplement T3. Here is where I have an issue with Starr's theory: Dr. Starr states that the ONLY way to treat his Type 2 Hypothyroidism is with dessicated thyroid. Why is that? Why would Cytomel not work as well? Why is Starr's Type 2 so unique in its treatment that only dessicated will suffice? It seems to me that Starr is being a bit closed minded in his assessment - at the same time he is asking the reader to keep an open mind about his ideas. That to me is downright hypocritical.

For me: any web site, book, author, advocate or forum that espouses only ONE method of treatment for hypothyroidism is: 1) selling something to make a buck; or 2) is not open minded enough to care that each of our bodies responds to treatment differently, as he/she is so busy with its own agenda.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with you on most things. I did not know of Dr. Starr until My Dr gave me the book along with script for NatureThyroid. He is not one to push Pharma things, he is against it but does believe in the findings in the book. I begain to research...seems like everything.
The difference with the meds are: one is Synthetic and one is not. The human body will tolerate natural over synthetic any day. If you take a magnant and place it in the bottom of a iron fortfied corn flake box and pull the magnant out, you will see tiny black specks stuck to the magnant, that is the synthetic/fortified iron. Synthetic iron passes right through the gut/body and it is hardly absorbed into the cells, some gets stuck in the linning of the small intestine because it is real iron shavings. You can get natural iron from plants at the health food store and the body readally absorbes it, iron counts go up, as with the fortified iron, the Pt can stay anemic and show min or no benifit from the iron shavings. (this was taught in chemistry/dietary classes)(chemical synthisis/reaction in diet).
Synthroid is not satin, I understand your feelings on it an I am glad that it is working for you.
I had Pts come in and cry because the Nature Thyroid was not being produced as I state in a prior post, (the problem with the Pharma Co's not making the Nature was due to no patent so they could not put a brand name on it). The Pharmacies did not have the nature Thyroid so we put Pts on Synthroid and boy, they came in crying and said they felt very bad and asked for Armour Thyroid anything like it, we had to have it made at the compound pharmacy for them. There is one Pharma Co making it now, and supply/demand is almost equal now. We also had Pts that swiched form Synthroid to nature/Armour Thyroid and after the adjustment period they felt better then ever and did not realize they could feel better. All of this was way before me being placed on the med. I know what they were talking about now. 
I am feeling so good now, when I look back at the 167 on the scale and see 157 now I am blown away! This occured in about 2-3 weeks due to third spacing of fluid inbetween my cells and having the help of the dessicated thyroid removing the fluid. dessicated has T1, T2, T3 and T4. They all work one another and compliment each other. I am still loosing wt and hope to be back down to my wt 3 years ago which was 125-130, I am 5'7". m face was getting round...well I noticed my lab #s increasing, noticed a patteren, thank God my Dr. listened!
The Nature/dessicated is once a day and why would you ever want to add another pill as you would have to taking Synthroid/Cytomel?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Mustang, I went back and reread this thread, wondering why on earth it was still active.

For the heck of it, I checked my local library's online catalog and found that they consider the following books worthy of sitting on the shelves:
C2009 Rosenthal, Sarah	Thyroid Sourcebook, The
C2009 Shomon, Mary J	Menopause Thyroid Solution, The
C2005 Ain, Kenneth	Complete Thyroid Book, The
C2004 Ruggieri, Paul	Simple Guide to Thyroid Disorders, A
C2001 Shames, Richard	Thyroid Power&#8230;&#8230;

These are the most recent books purchased under the keyword "thyroid." I'm sure there are other good books out there, but this is what my community library chose to purchase over the years, and it's fairly apparent that they chose books that would appeal to many. [Please note that my local library has about 40 computers for patron use, so anyone who wants more technical information can easily surf the web.] Better to be useful to many than to just one library patron, right? Now I'm sure that if you compare the list to what Heidi's library has, or your own local library, you'll find differences. And therein lies my point: there is no "best" thyroid book.

But humor me. *Can you succinctly tell us WHY you think the Mark Starr book is the "best"? *[Please note that in order to claim it best, you must compare it to other books in the same category.]

Also, regarding Synthroid: you might be surprised at how many people do exceedingly well on synthetic medication. I would even venture a guess that a heck of a lot more do well on Synthroid that those who do NOT do well on Synthroid.

Regarding your statement, "The Nature/dessicated is once a day and why would you ever want to add another pill as you would have to taking Synthroid/Cytomel?" The answer is that for many Synthroid or Cytomel do the job very well. One thing I'm sure all of us have learned is that if something's working, don't rock the boat!


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no bias to a specific book. This one made alot of since and explained it better because it was mostly what I was going through, not the technical deffinition of thyroid process. I had seen others on the board and their labs that sounded like they are going through what I had be going throughen. This discussion was open to thoes with an opened mind, not getting answers from their Dr and willing to look into something they may not heard of as an answer for them. And was open to thoes that might have read his book and found if it worked for them, and then will be able to discuss with each other in detail.
I know some people do well on the Synthetic thyroid, but I also wonder if they would do even better than that if on the Thyroid med with All the Ts in it?
I am by no way downing Synthroid, I have only been talking about dissacated hormone.

Hope you have a Great Night!, talk to ya later! getting very sleepy took my Ambian, Good night ya'll


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Mustang01 said:


> I am feeling so good now, when I look back at the 167 on the scale and see 157 now I am blown away! This occured in about 2-3 weeks due to third spacing of fluid inbetween my cells and having the help of the dessicated thyroid removing the fluid. dessicated has T1, T2, T3 and T4. They all work one another and compliment each other. I am still loosing wt and hope to be back down to my wt 3 years ago which was 125-130, I am 5'7". m face was getting round...well I noticed my lab #s increasing, noticed a patteren, thank God my Dr. listened!
> The Nature/dessicated is once a day and why would you ever want to add another pill as you would have to taking Synthroid/Cytomel?


Yup - me too. I lost a bunch of water weight immediately - on Synthroid. Synthetic or dessicated, if our bodies need the T4, they react - and get rid of the water bloat. This is not unique to dessicated thyroid.

If I go the Synthroid/Cytomel route, it will be because the ratio of T4:T3 can be more controlled and made similar to the natural ratio of T4:T3 that our bodies produce.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> Cool!!!!
> Hi! Thanks for letting me know that Andros is a woman, even though it would not make a differance to me because she is soo sweat!!!!!
> 
> I like to have a discussion about things, a person can only benifit from new info! It hurts me to see people on here stuck on every word a Dr. tells them, treats it as if it was Gold.
> I like your Nuke Button...LOLhugs3


My moniker is misleading. Andros is a Greek Island right outside of Athens. My husband was born on the island of Andros which is absolutely breath-taking.

{{{{{{Mustang01}}}}}}


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Mustang, I have to ask: Are you a part time salesperson for the products you write about?


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Andros said:


> My moniker is misleading. Andros is a Greek Island right outside of Athens. My husband was born on the island of Andros which is absolutely breath-taking.
> 
> {{{{{{Mustang01}}}}}}


Hahaha--How many times has that happened to you? It is so surprising the things a person finds out on the net! I will have to look up the place on the net..So, your husband is greek? ..nice! Hope you are doing well!
I will be seeing my Doc on Monday and will have a med increase then. I am feeling better very day! The stomach pain went away a week after starting the Glutin Free Diet for Celiac. I went to ENT for this sinus thing I had for the past 3 months and it looks like I am allergic to mold and our sons dog. I am thnking it is steming back to the Auto-immune problems( had Flu 2-3 times in a year and multi UTIs). Onec your body gets out of wack, it takes a bit of time to streightened out.hugs2


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> Mustang, I have to ask: Are you a part time salesperson for the products you write about?


HECK NO!!!!

I am a nurse (RN) and have seen to many patients misdiagnosed because they take every thing as gold from a primary Doc, even a specialist. Iam certified in Cardiology, Hemotology/Oncology, Legal Nurse consultant for Law firm(on the side), worked in ICU, staff/Nurse Director in Long Term Care, Disability, and Family Practice. (I may have left something out).
I have cought so many mistakes that Dr.s make it scares me to death!(kind of like someof my typos, trying to type to fast and in an awkward position) I am thinking of leaving the Medical Field due to this..can't stand watching, the are all....well, I wll leave my personal words out..LOL

This book mad tooo much sence to me and goes along the lines I bebieve in, "you have to be your own advocate".

Hope you are havng a Great day! I'll be going back to Doc on Mondy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> Hahaha--How many times has that happened to you? It is so surprising the things a person finds out on the net! I will have to look up the place on the net..So, your husband is greek? ..nice! Hope you are doing well!
> I will be seeing my Doc on Monday and will have a med increase then. I am feeling better very day! The stomach pain went away a week after starting the Glutin Free Diet for Celiac. I went to ENT for this sinus thing I had for the past 3 months and it looks like I am allergic to mold and our sons dog. I am thnking it is steming back to the Auto-immune problems( had Flu 2-3 times in a year and multi UTIs). Onec your body gets out of wack, it takes a bit of time to streightened out.hugs2


That is so true about our bodies. It does take time to heal our poor wracked bodies but they will heal. We are going to make sure of that one; especially in your case.

You are really on top of things and I guess it helps a lot since you are a nurse. You know so much more than I could ever hope to know!

Keep the dog and work on the mold. LOL! Woof woof. Frequent bathing and brushing plus vacuuming should pretty much help that.

Glad you are seeing doc on Monday and please let us know if you get your Nature Throid increased. You sound really good. What a difference, huh??

And yes; I am married to a Greek man. 40 years and going strong!

Many hugs,


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Andros said:


> That is so true about our bodies. It does take time to heal our poor wracked bodies but they will heal. We are going to make sure of that one; especially in your case.
> 
> You are really on top of things and I guess it helps a lot since you are a nurse. You know so much more than I could ever hope to know!
> 
> ...


40 Years!!! WoW1 That is great!!!!!!
I can tell you are a very loving and caring person and your husband is LUCKY to have you!
I have been married for 32 years and have been together for 35/36 years! It ie refreashing to see another vibrant marrage! We are still in love as when we met.
I don't know about being real smart but I have had mamy Pts tell me I need to be a Dr.....hehehe. (said I know mre than the Dr. I worked with in family med). You are a very smart person yourself, I know because I have been reading your post. That is why I thought I would post because there is someone on the board who knows what is going on!
I will talk to you on Monday!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> 40 Years!!! WoW1 That is great!!!!!!
> I can tell you are a very loving and caring person and your husband is LUCKY to have you!
> I have been married for 32 years and have been together for 35/36 years! It ie refreashing to see another vibrant marrage! We are still in love as when we met.
> I don't know about being real smart but I have had mamy Pts tell me I need to be a Dr.....hehehe. (said I know mre than the Dr. I worked with in family med). You are a very smart person yourself, I know because I have been reading your post. That is why I thought I would post because there is someone on the board who knows what is going on!
> I will talk to you on Monday!!!!


That is most remarkable and wonderful about your own marriage. A rarity these days. As a matter of fact, I am shocked at how many people I know in my own age group (late 60's, early 70's) who are getting divorced! OMG!!


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Howdy Andros!

Had trouble getting message back to you, to a messgae you sent me. Can you resend it? The board did not let it go through, kept getting an error code.

Talk to ya soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> Howdy Andros!
> 
> Had trouble getting message back to you, to a messgae you sent me. Can you resend it? The board did not let it go through, kept getting an error code.
> 
> Talk to ya soon!


Will do! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Andros said:


> Will do! Thanks for letting me know!


Hi!
Let me know if you got it!
Have a great evening..good night, I will update tomorrow about Dr today.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

hi everyone, Just wanted to keep you updated,
I am currently on 1/2 tab Nature Thyroid and feeling better every day! My weight has gone down from a high of 167 to 154, I am looking like my old self before this all begain.
I had the wt gain, severe fatigue, constipation, brain fog, muscle weakness/fatigue, heart palpatations, abdominal pain, abdominal swelling, fevers off and on, sluggish feelings, decreased libido and concentration, just felt like I was dying...Not anymore! symptoms have all gone!!!! Monday, I will be tritrating up another 1/4 tab.

Hope to find others on this board getting the help they are looking fo as I did!


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi All!
Update: I have been titrated up to 1 grain Nature-Throid....this is where I had a problem/bump in the road. My Dr was giving me my Nature-Throid at my office visits, well, he was out at my last OV and gave me a script for Armour 1 Grain, Let me tell you, they ARE NOT THE SAME! not for me anyway, When I started the Armour, I was ok for 1/2-1 week, then I started feeling the same symptoms of Hypo as I had before starting any thyroid med abdominal distention, swelling of arms, legs and feet along with the abdominal swelling, fog brain, fatuge, sluggish, insomnia, and my wt stayed at 154, chest pressure/palpatations. I had 2 1/2 Tabs of the Nature-Throid left and took 1/2 tab later that day due to feeling my body was shutting down again, about 30 min later after taking the Nature-Throid, the symptoms had subsided, I was sooo relieved! I took 1 tab yesterday and 1 tab today and feel great again! but I am out of the Nature. I will call the office tomorrow and get a script for the Nature called into a pharmacy that is close by. I had called several pharmices to see if they had it and they didn't, so I was sooooo happy to find a pharmacy close to my house that had it!!!
I had read that there was a reformulation of the Armour last year and others were having the same problems on it. Does anyone know if Forest Pharma is planning to change back to the old formula. They said that only the fillers were changed, this includes cellulose and one other ingrediant they use as a binder. The body is not able to process the fillers due to poor absorption, and if you already have malapsorption or other digestive issues, your cells are not getting the med and is staying in the blood making the labs look high. Several people have sent compaints to a consummer board. People with Celiac Disease is having problems with this issue and don't know this is happening to them..this is very bad what the Big Pharma companys are doing to the public! I will update soon, Good luck to all!
Andros, have a Blessed day and I will talk to ya soon!!!!!
Again, thank you so much for all the help you have given me during my discovery of the Thyroid Dx, you truly have Angle Wings!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> Hi All!
> Update: I have been titrated up to 1 grain Nature-Throid....this is where I had a problem/bump in the road. My Dr was giving me my Nature-Throid at my office visits, well, he was out at my last OV and gave me a script for Armour 1 Grain, Let me tell you, they ARE NOT THE SAME! not for me anyway, When I started the Armour, I was ok for 1/2-1 week, then I started feeling the same symptoms of Hypo as I had before starting any thyroid med abdominal distention, swelling of arms, legs and feet along with the abdominal swelling, fog brain, fatuge, sluggish, insomnia, and my wt stayed at 154, chest pressure/palpatations. I had 2 1/2 Tabs of the Nature-Throid left and took 1/2 tab later that day due to feeling my body was shutting down again, about 30 min later after taking the Nature-Throid, the symptoms had subsided, I was sooo relieved! I took 1 tab yesterday and 1 tab today and feel great again! but I am out of the Nature. I will call the office tomorrow and get a script for the Nature called into a pharmacy that is close by. I had called several pharmices to see if they had it and they didn't, so I was sooooo happy to find a pharmacy close to my house that had it!!!
> I had read that there was a reformulation of the Armour last year and others were having the same problems on it. Does anyone know if Forest Pharma is planning to change back to the old formula. They said that only the fillers were changed, this includes cellulose and one other ingrediant they use as a binder. The body is not able to process the fillers due to poor absorption, and if you already have malapsorption or other digestive issues, your cells are not getting the med and is staying in the blood making the labs look high. Several people have sent compaints to a consummer board. People with Celiac Disease is having problems with this issue and don't know this is happening to them..this is very bad what the Big Pharma companys are doing to the public! I will update soon, Good luck to all!
> Andros, have a Blessed day and I will talk to ya soon!!!!!
> Again, thank you so much for all the help you have given me during my discovery of the Thyroid Dx, you truly have Angle Wings!!!!!


I am so sorry this happened to you. I personally am not having a problem w/my Armour. Actually, I am using less than I had to before as for me, it would seem, that asorption is better.

Every one is different. Find what works for you and stick w/ it. Good to see you. It's been a while!


----------

